# White uv reactive spider web?



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

So I spent most of the evening putting together my spider victim (found a use for my corpsed skull ) and then wrapped it all up with white spider web. I forgot that it wouldn't react at all with my black light. Is there anything I can spray over the finished prop to make it illuminate under a black light? 

I remember seeing some green spider web stuff, but that didn't really appeal to me.

TIA


----------



## BTH (Jul 2, 2006)

The green web is reactive to UV. You might try the black light hairspray. It is basically clear in ambient light but glows blue under UV.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Or just spray the web with a UV glue stick web from a webgun.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Try this.. if you can.. works wonders.. I keep a supply on hand
http://www.clearneon.com/


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I'd love to have a web gun, but unfortunately I more than doubled my intended budget already for this year.

BTH - Is the black light hairspray available in most halloween/costume shops?

HrdHeaded1 did you order from them online or is it also available in stores?

thanks again


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

> HrdHeaded1 did you order from them online or is it also available in stores


I order online.. i get the industrial size  I'm probably one of the few women you will meet who HATES to go shopping unless it's in Lowes or Home Depot.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow, I thought those were extinct!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Spirit Halloween has the blacklight hairspray.:jol:


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks SG I'll be going there tomorrow so I'll look for it.

I had some polyester filling that I had bought to use for filling for a prop and it glows under a black light. Instead of completely redoing my victim I just wrapped it up and then used a little of the webbing to hold it in place. It glows pretty good, but now my victim has a bloated look and is out of porportion for the head.

I'll pick up some of the hair spray tomorrow, but I think I'll try rewrapping my victim and see if I can get the results I'm looking for without it. If not that'll be plan B  

I'll be sure and post my findings with pics if I can get a decent pic in the dark with a black light.

Thanks again everybody!


----------



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

If you can remove the web and soak it in Rite Brightner whitener it will glow in UV.. This is found in grocery store where they sell the rite dies.. normally where the shoe polish is for some reason. soak it for and hour and rinse it under cold water but not completey still should have a little foam when you wring it out. let dry and it should glow under black light.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Should I soak it while it's still all balled up or stretch it out first? 

What if I put some of the Rite Brightner in a spray bottle and just sprayed the finished victim would that work?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

BTH & SG the black light hairspray worked great. I need to finish attaching my corpsed skull and then take some pics. Thanks again for the info.


----------

